# My tegu is not eating pinkies



## bige85tegu (Mar 18, 2008)

My colombian b&w tegu is not eating pinkies but he is eating crickets like crazy. I have not tried to feed him anything else but I just was wondering is there something wrong with this? He will also bite the pinkie like he is going to eat it and then acts like he wants to run around with it and then he will spit it out. He is in a tank with another tegu that will eat the hell out of some pinkies and crickets. I just was wondering if anyone has any advice to solve this problem.


----------



## redtail2426 (Mar 18, 2008)

To get my tegu to eat pinkies I had to take a needle and poke many holes in his head to get the goowy liquid to ooze out then he would eat it and after the first one I didnt have to do that anymore.


----------



## bige85tegu (Mar 18, 2008)

Ummmm ok I will try that and see if it will work. Thanks.


----------



## redtail2426 (Mar 18, 2008)

No problem he will likely taste that goo and gobble it right down, let me know if it works for ya.


----------



## bige85tegu (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok I will do that.


----------



## bige85tegu (Mar 19, 2008)

redtail2426 I got my tegu to eat a pinkie using your technique and it worked, thanks a lot.


----------



## Lexi (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome retail.. Iv never heard about doing that! But then again iv never had a problem feeding pinkies to anything... Glad to hear he ate the pinkie Big!


----------



## redtail2426 (Mar 19, 2008)

yeah no problem glad to hear it worked for you.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Mar 19, 2008)

when we first got our red she was a year and a half old and had only been fed insects her entire life. I had to cut of mice for her to eat em. She needs to smell blood. Disgusting little girl.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 19, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> when we first got our red she was a year and a half old and had only been fed insects her entire life. I had to cut of mice for her to eat em. She needs to smell blood. Disgusting little girl.



Hey, at least she eats.
My ball python has been raised on frozen/thawed rats...I've found that especially with animals as sensitive as ball pythons, the mouse/rat (mine eats medium rats) has to be warm, or she won't touch it. She has to think that it is fresh.
I honestly don't know if that is the case, but one way or another, I bet your tegu might be more likely to eat them if they were warm.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Mar 19, 2008)

Bah I don't even bother playing with picky ball pythons. I just stun a live one and toss it in there. balls are a super pain and I just don't have time to act like a marrionette for them.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 19, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> Bah I don't even bother playing with picky ball pythons. I just stun a live one and toss it in there. balls are a super pain and I just don't have time to act like a marrionette for them.



Lol, I guess you are right. You have to have the time to deal with them. They can be a pain, but (at least for my little girl) I think that it is worth it. She's my little (well actually, she's not little at all) cuddle bug.


----------



## Nero (Apr 11, 2008)

I have two ball pythons the one will eat instantly the other one just takes time but its cute how she eats it. She will take it slowly and I mean real slow like a dog takes a treat, them she just plays with it at first and for some reason she will only eat the mouse backwards I wish she wouldnt cause im afraid she will choke on it. But she always takes her mice feet first


----------



## nermie (May 2, 2008)

lol my ball pythons will not eat anything not live ive tried the bleeding trick it did not work for em my tegu though it worked for mine


----------

